

Show HN: No ads, no social media, no comments - just the news. - Maxistentialist
http://JustTheNe.ws

======
thealoof
I like it, too, and just followed the site on Tumblr. Post again here on HN in
a month (or sooner) and tell us how it went.

~~~
Maxistentialist
Thank you - I'm planning to watch the analytics and write something up when
the month is up. I'm curious to see how difficult it is to keep up the
curation and if/how this thing gains traction.

If anyone is curious, I got about 100 followers in hour after I posted it, and
things have slowed down since.

------
danoprey
So it's 100% human curated by yourself?

~~~
Maxistentialist
Yep. At least for now, that seems to be the only way to capture news without
any noise.

------
tacogordito
I like this concept.

~~~
Maxistentialist
Thanks! I'd like this to serve as a proof of concept that you can be well
informed without consuming all the junk news that's manufactured to fill a
24-hour news cycle. Not having to post many headlines really helps cut through
the bullshit.

